# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  La presa de la Cerrada del Utrero y la cascada del arroyo de Linarejos

## ceheginero joven

Hola a Todos!!!. Me complace poder mostraros unas cuantas fotos de la Cerrada del Utrero, la presa, y la cascada del arroyo de Linarejos. Son "calidad de un movil malo", o sea, una cámara de 1.3 mp. y también tenía unas de este lugar y del río Borosa en un carrete de una Cámara de "usar y tirar" , que despues de revelarlas, un ao mas tarde, las he perdido. En cuanto las encuentre, las escanearé y las subiré, aunque la calidad sea mejor, esta no tenía ni zoom, y las creo recordar que salieron desenfocadas, y aparte, no mucha calidad. Espero que os gusten:



La Cascada de Linarejos:




Aguas abajo de la presa:


Subida a la presa:
[IMG]=http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4500/imagen044rp.jpg][/IMG]

La presa:


Aguas arriba , estaba muy limpia el agua, se puede apreciar un poco el fondo del rio, calculo que habrá una profuncidad de 4-5 m.

Aliviadero de labio fijo:



Desde las infernales escaleras que suben hacia arriba, aunque luego acabas en la cola del "embalse":


Y una foto cedida de un amigo que tiene mas calidad:



Intentaré buscar información de la presa...

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Bonita zona para hacer una escapada.
Gracias ceheginero joven.

----------


## ben-amar

Esa zona es preciosa, ya tenemos otras fotos  en el hilo sobre el parque.
Gracias por estas otras. Un saludo

----------

